
Peeking into the Java Memory Model - prajjwal
http://playingwithpointers.com/peeking-into-jmm.html
======
kovrik
Thanks! I would also recommend watching/reading Aleksey Shipilev:
[http://shipilev.net](http://shipilev.net)

